# Flavourings/Concentrates and summer heat - Storing



## GarethB (22/10/20)

My house gets hot when it's a hot day. Every nook and cranny of the house gets hot. 

Do concentrates deteriorate in the heat?
Where can I store them on those really hot days, when a dark low drawer/cupboard isn't sufficient enough to keep them cool?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (22/10/20)

Cooler box

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501 (22/10/20)

Keeping mine in the bar fridge on the lowest setting.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/20)

From Capella Specification Sheet :

"STORAGE CONDITIONS:

Store in unopened, tightly sealed containers in a *cool, dry, well ventilated, clean environment environment below 25° C* (77° F) with a relative humidity below 70%. Keep away from strong odors and other contaminants. Best kept away from direct light and heat".

As Durban gets to way above 25deg C in Summer you could perhaps keep them in the fridge during the hottest months. Fridges do experience humidity levels above 70 % especially when opened often. I doubt that this would damage the flavours if they are tightly closed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## GarethB (22/10/20)

So with the fridges my concern is the moisture. Putting them in plastic bags inside containers would help?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (22/10/20)

GarethB said:


> So with the fridges my concern is the moisture. Putting them in plastic bags inside containers would help?



The general humidity in Durbs over the summer months is very high already. So you won't get away from that.

As mentioned before, a polystyrene cooler box will help with the worst temperature spikes and keep the temperature constant.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501 (22/10/20)

GarethB said:


> So with the fridges my concern is the moisture. Putting them in plastic bags inside containers would help?


I'm using dedicated fridge, various plastic contaners and had no problem so far. The only rule I follow is: wait for the bottle to reach the near room temperature before opening it (they are small and warm up fast).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GarethB (22/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> I'm using dedicated fridge, various plastic contaners and had no problem so far. The only rule I follow is: wait for the bottle to reach the near room temperature before opening it (they are small and warm up fast).


Any chance you could post a picture of what you have described?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (22/10/20)

GarethB said:


> Any chance you could post a picture of what you have described?



Sure, in about an hour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (22/10/20)

It is getting tight.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## GarethB (23/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 211465
> 
> View attachment 211466
> 
> It is getting tight.



Thanks mate. All concentrates and mixed juices are now safely in a zip-lock bag + inside a tupperware container and in the fridge. Nicotine is in the freezer. 

I can now rest easy on this hot day in Durban

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

